# Polaris just released a RZR-S Crew



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

*The New RZR-S Crew*

Here it is the 2010 Robby Gordon edition RZR-S 4 seater!





























Here is the link to the Polaris model specs.

http://www.polarisindustries.com/en...ide-Vehicles/RANGER-RZR-4/Pages/Overview.aspx


Imagine that baby with some snorks, 31's, and 3 of your drunkest best buds, a party wagon FO SHO!!!


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Sweet. But I dont want one I want my buddy to have one


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

FABMAN said:


> Sweet. But I dont want one I want my buddy to have one


Exactly!


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice. I like those colors.


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm really liking the length i thought the original was to short that was the reason i didn't buy one.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

The original does have a short overall length but when compared to all the other 2-seat SxS's currently available from the major manufacturers it also has the longest wheel base. That played a role in my decision because mine is a pleasure/trail/mud rig and the shortness helps in navigating one of these things through tight trails and the long wheel base contributes to their great climbing/decent capability. I like the new 4 seat RZR and I think Polaris is keeping the other SxS manufacturers on their toes by leading the game with options that appeal to a wide customer base. But you better have some wide open area to ride and turn that thing because these East Texas Piney Woods are tight.

*Length, Wheelbase, Width* 
*RZR* -*102", 77", 50"*
*RZR-S -102", 77", 60"*
*Rhino -113.6", 75.2", 54.4"*
*Teryx -115.7", 75.8", 58.3"*
*Prowler -115", 75", 60"*


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I like it. It looks more proportional that the 2 seater. The 2 seater looks squatty to me. 

Can't wait to see one with some 29.5 or 30's on it!


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

Just found the price around $15000.00 wow talking about breaking the bank


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i like it, works out if you need room but want a rzr


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

850PoPo said:


> Just found the price around $15000.00 wow talking about breaking the bank


Really not that bad when comparing to a RZR-s with a msrp of 13999. only a 1000. more if you want the RZR-4.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I bet it's gonna be very popular w/ the dunners out west. I bet sales will be the highest out west lol.

It does look freakin sweet though :rockn: would love to get some free seat time in one somehow.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

it would be a heckuva ride being a passenger in one of those.
70 foot jumps in the air being in the back set...


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

sign me up and hand me a beer!! Ill take a swig in mid flight!


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

Pretty sweet looking rig....but the price is outta range for most !!!!MUDDIE49


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

add a radio, windshield, and enclosure (for winter) and thats one sweet beer drinkin' mo-sheen.


----------

